# war on the shore



## Top Dog Promotions (Jun 15, 2010)

View attachment 297


we are looking for fighters for our 7th august "war on the shore" event to be held in hastings, east sussex. Matches needed are as follows.

108k mma 1st fight.....70k k1 1st fight.....70k k1 1st fight.....

80k mma 1st fight......65k mma 1st fight (female).

If you fit these matches or are a fighter looking to be matched, get in touch asap


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

HI Guys / Girls

This is the event that i have been discussing in other posts

Mark


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

What payments/travel expenses are we looking at!?

might be fighting in July at a charity do, but all depends on my coach tbh. hes not keen on that idea.

this is more up my street!


----------



## Top Dog Promotions (Jun 15, 2010)

All fighters get Â£5 for every ticket they sell, its our first event so travel cost wont be covered this time round, sorry!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

hi... thank you for lettin me be on your fight card... cant wait until august


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Right well it doesnt look like Im fighting at the Charity do, coach wont let me, lol. he knows best tbh i dnt question his judgement.


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

All good Ryan, Its going to be a good show



ryanjvt said:


> hi... thank you for lettin me be on your fight card... cant wait until august


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Mark, did Stuart get hold of you in the end?


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

No mate, not heard from anyone called stuart....?


----------



## war on the shore (May 7, 2010)

Hi Ryan, Just to let you know i got the picture you emailed me.

My partner Paul has matched you with a guy from Bournemouth. I'll give you more details after the weekend.

If you need any other info, you have our number, give us a call.

Yasmin


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

Cheers yas... yeah can you send me some more details....

thanks ryan



war on the shore said:


> Hi Ryan, Just to let you know i got the picture you emailed me.
> 
> My partner Paul has matched you with a guy from Bournemouth. I'll give you more details after the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Think I'm on this card - or was.... LOL I dunno what's going on anymore haha!


----------



## war on the shore (May 7, 2010)

Hello Clare,

you're still on, Paul will ring your coach again tomorrow to confirm everything.

Yasmin


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha nice one!


----------



## war on the shore (May 7, 2010)

Hey Clare,

Paul messaged both your house of pain coaches today to ask for pictures of the fighters. If you want tickets Clare let John or Andy know and we'll send them over.

Your match is a girl named Emma from Gravesend.

Look forward to meeting you.

Yasmin


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

nice one... ill see you there clare... :thumb


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Yasmin,

That's cool - will have a chat to John or Andy about the tickets, am sure I could sell a few 

Am looking forward to it - should be a good event!


----------



## chris 123 (Jun 28, 2010)

do fighters recieve a purse as may be interested [email protected]


----------



## war on the shore (May 7, 2010)

Hi Chris, theres no purse for this one im afraid, Its our first event but fighters do get money for selling tickets to friends and family. If you're interested let me know. Thanks

Yasmin


----------



## wikeader (Jun 23, 2010)

is there an age limit on this event ? Im willing to fight Amateur MMA . im 17 . Willing to compete .


----------



## war on the shore (May 7, 2010)

Hi, what experience do you have?


----------



## war on the shore (May 7, 2010)

Top Dog Promotions said:


> View attachment 297
> 
> 
> "war on the shore" event to be held in hastings, east sussex.7th August, we are looking for a 65 kg MMA semi pro fighter. mail me for more info!!!!


----------



## MJT (Jul 2, 2010)

Can you send me some more details


----------



## war on the shore (May 7, 2010)

we are looking for fighters for our 7th august "war on the shore" event to be held in hastings, east sussex. Matches needed are as follows.

91kg MMA 1st fight.....2 x 77kg MMA 1st fight.

If you fit these matches or are a fighter looking to be matched, get in touch asap


----------



## fiveringstraining (Jul 15, 2010)

Good Day

At present I am able to offer world class guys to fight in mma competitions. Also any level is requested!

Age under 18 and 18+

all fighter will come from Lithuania and Latvia

Example " egidijus valavicius "â€ kestutis smirnovasâ€! And many extremely good fighters

Also it is depend what are you looking

And what benefits fighters will get from it!

Any level fighters! For maximum performance!

I'm looking forward to hear back from you!

Call me on 07515361484

Or email me on [email protected]

Best regards

Tadas Sveikackas

Shindokai-kan 1st Dan

Shidokan 1st kyu

Goju Ryu 7 kyu

Instructor

Five Rings Training Ltd

w: Five Rings Training

Personal Safety London

w: Self Defence Providers in London : Personal Safety London

Contact:

m: +44(0)7515361484


----------



## princecheck13 (Jul 26, 2010)

There no purse for this one im afraid, it is our first event but fighters do get money fro selling tickets to friends and family.If you are interested let me know.


----------



## war on the shore (May 7, 2010)

you can reply to Princecheck13 but hes nothing to do with war on the shore and i have no idea why hes put that post up!!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Appears to be a troll. He started a couple of silly threads including one hoping to meet fellow astrologers in stand-up and other offering dietry advice of 'avoid fatty foods and fizzy drinks and do more exercise'.


----------



## Morgs (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you need any 70kg for k1 or semi pro mma? i have had 1 kickboxing fight before.


----------

